# Argyroneta aquatica [Diving Bell Spider]



## InfektorX (Nov 8, 2005)

Argyroneta aquatica or the diving bell spider lives most of it's life under water. That would be a crazy little spider to keep and maintain but it would sure be different than land or tree dwelling spiders, lives in an air bubble and eats almost anything underwater.

http://www.hlasek.com/argyroneta_aquatica_6913.html


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 8, 2005)

dang thats hecka awesome!! that would be interesting to own!  :?


----------



## BakuBak (Nov 8, 2005)

there is lot of them  in Poland :]


----------



## cloud711 (Nov 8, 2005)

awesome spider. i wonder if there is a water dwelling t as well!? hmmm.... :?


----------



## Denisthemenace (Nov 9, 2005)

it looks ugly lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 9, 2005)

That is insane. Thanks for sharing.

Baku...to you know anyone who would supply to the states?


----------



## BakuBak (Nov 9, 2005)

It would cost lot of money too send them to You  but it is possible I think 
If  You are interrested   PM me at spreng so I wil  look for them :]


----------



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2005)

Fine pictures of a unusual lifestyle I enjoyed seeing. Thank you


----------



## WithCerberus (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone in europe keep these spiders? If so post some pics and some captive info. 8) 

peace,
Bobby


----------



## InfektorX (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm guessing not alot of people keep these but it would require the same maintence as fish, a filter to keep the water clean, probably give it small feeder fish or something for it to survive. They don't grow that big from what I read only 5 to 8 cm.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 9, 2005)

InfektorX said:
			
		

> I'm guessing not alot of people keep these but it would require the same maintence as fish, a filter to keep the water clean, probably give it small feeder fish or something for it to survive. They don't grow that big from what I read only 5 to 8 cm.



That's still a fairly decent size IMO...How big is the bell?

Think it would take crickets off the surface?


----------



## InfektorX (Nov 9, 2005)

Dunno how big the bell is but it has to be at least double it's size cause it lives in the bubble underwater but it still breathes air, goes up ever once in a while to the surface to collect another air bubble on the hairs of it's abdomen. All I can remember was that it can eat frogs aswell as small fish.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 10, 2005)

very cool, must be intesting to keep this spida


----------



## WithCerberus (Nov 10, 2005)

If we had spiders like that in the states I would definately keep a few. Setting up a tank for this spider would be so much fun. You could even keep them with smaller fish like tetras and cories (if you don't mind losing a few i guess) and live plants. Does anybody know if they even breed and keep their eggsac underwater? wow, i wish we had these here.

peace,
bobby


----------



## NRF (Nov 10, 2005)

They do almost everything under water, eat, breathe, breed, hibernate, except from perhaps spreading by ballooning (the young ones). I have had a few in aquarium but mostly for photographing, but they haven´t done very well. But I think that under suitable conditions there would be no problem to keep them. I don´t think they would do much harm to fish since they are very slow swimmers. An so what if some tetras were eaten. Here´s a small photo of a Finnish one:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=39384


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 10, 2005)

I have had them also. It's not that easy to keep them. They don't like the water to warm and it has to be clean. It had a 20 gallon tank with lots of plants. You can't keep them together because they fight for there underwater-airtank. It takes a while to build that. they eat various aquatic insects and maybe also land insects. They also need a dry part in the tank. But that doesn't have to be that big. Mating and taking care for the eggs happens on land. I have never breed them because more tanks took to much space. Gravid females can often be found under stones near the river.


----------



## NRF (Nov 11, 2005)

These do not leave the water for mating, and egg laying also takes place under water. It must have been some other spider you found under stones close to the river, perhaps _Trochosa sp_. which have their white egg sacs under stones.
http://www.arkive.org/species/ARK/i...freshwater/Argyroneta_aquatica/more_info.html


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey!

I made a video of a water spider, hope you like it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GidrcvjoeKE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8+) (Sep 14, 2007)

You have the best spiders and videos!!! :clap: :worship: 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!

I'll try to post some new videos every now and then ;-)

My pic (Argyroneta),
http://www.vastavalo.fi/displayimage.php?pos=-68521


----------



## 8+) (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. Would you please share some pics of their set up, and some info about their care?


----------



## buthus (Sep 14, 2007)

Vid is great because it clearly shows how Argyroneta aquatica transports O2 to its "diving bell".  Fantastic!  
Talk about a spider filling a tough niche!  :clap:

Truly would love to be able to keep this specie!


----------



## Veith (Sep 14, 2007)

hi,

i´ve heard that it´s better to keep them in a non-transparent bucket.
they won't live long in an aquarium

greetz karsten


----------



## 8+) (Sep 14, 2007)

buthus said:


> Truly would love to be able to keep this specie!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Scott C. (Sep 14, 2007)

That was the coolest spider vid I've ever seen! Thanks dude!


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Sep 17, 2007)

8+) said:


> Thanks for the pic. Would you please share some pics of their set up, and some info about their care?



Here's the set up,






Just a simple glass bowl with water and a living waterplant. I keep it under a Floraset-lamp. Cleaning once a week (fresh water).


----------



## 8+) (Sep 17, 2007)

That's fantastic! How long have you had it? Do you just have the one?


----------



## dragonblade71 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great video, DJ. What is particularly interesting about the footage is the spider flicking it's abdomen through the surface, allowing more air to be accumulated over the hairs and then adding the air to the diving bell. Well shot too.


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Sep 18, 2007)

8+) said:


> How long have you had it? Do you just have the one?



Yes, just the one. I'm going to catch more, maybe next year...

This one is a small one, about 5cm.


----------



## JasonSpider88 (Apr 7, 2010)

Where can I buy one???


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2010)

super protected, last time i looked into it

maybe you could find other species that do the same


----------



## dtknow (Apr 7, 2010)

Really? Seems these would be very interesting captives...good sized aquarium with cold water, plants, and aquatic bugs. It has a huge range and I find it unlikely it would be threatened or protected in all countries.

Shipping them could be a problem. They would probably need to be kept very cold to survive transit.(probably packed in wet moss). An eggsac might be a better option.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2010)

if they are from goofy little section of like England or something, than yeah, i think they are way protected




Have you seen giant predacious water bugs?  toe biters.  they would be SWEET to get culturing!  my buddy got a few to hatch and up to like 3i i think.  neat thing is the mom sticks the eggs to the male and *he* takes care of them


----------



## dtknow (Apr 7, 2010)

Abedus herberti? I kept some briefly but the young are a bit tricky to raise. Wouldn't mind trying again.

This spider ranges from parts of North Africa, throughout the paleartic region in Europe to Japan.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2010)

i forget the species name. that genus name sounds right, though. i used to have pics but somehow lost them. almost 2" long. huge raptorial forelimbs




africa? oh boy, it's game on then, most likely!


----------



## dtknow (Apr 8, 2010)

I would imagine a Japan or East Europe would be more likely though. They only exist in that narrow strip North of the Sahara...I don't recall many of the Northern countries exporting anything as of late.


----------

